# What should my babies eat???



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

Well most of you know about my rat cheese had 2 babies on july 16th and they are just starting to nibble on moms food. Cheeses rat food and dog food is hard and i was wondering what I could give them that would be easier for them to eat... I know that they love sliced cheese, peas and lettuce


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

baby food


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

I wanna see pictures of your growing babies. (current up-to-date pics)


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

ok theses where taken yesterday i believe.....


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

all 3 of them


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

Arn't they cutE!!! Wait these where taken the day before yesterday


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

tiney babies....still bigger than the four 8 day olds that r here


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Baby rats have teeth and can eat the harder foods, but they will enjoy things like baby cereal, baby food (the kind in jars), pieces of chicken, scrambled eggs and all that good stuff. The things you feed mama to keep her milk production up is good for the babies, too.

What do you feed mama? I think I see some corn... a seed mix...?


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

well I have her on "fiesta" and dog food right now but I'm working on a grain mix. And she gets whatever I eat.... and some fruits and veggies


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

Make sure she is getting extra protein... eggs, chicken, etc.

Grain mix - the sooner the better! 

Which dog food?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I crush the large rat blocks already because my spolied brats won't it them in there large form anyway... so for the babies, I crushed them up finer.

Yours are just 3 days younger they my 4 babies. Mine were born on the 13th & they are already picking up larger pieces. I hear them gnashing on the larger pieces so I'm giving the blocks a few less whacks with a hammer now.

They are also picking at the various seeds & grains in the mix that I give in small amounts.


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

Sparker said:


> Make sure she is getting extra protein... eggs, chicken, etc.
> 
> Grain mix - the sooner the better!
> 
> Which dog food?


"adult nutro choice lite" or something like that...


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Why are there so few of them? I thought that rats usually had litters of about 8-9.... :?


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

because this is her first litter and they tend to be smaller.


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

ambernd said:


> because this is her first litter and they tend to be smaller.


Oh cool, didn't know that!


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Oh and check out the thread I made in the "health" section on Kaytee food too.


----------



## Tampa0311 (Aug 3, 2007)

wow I had no idea that first litters are smaller! That really puts me at peace, I had read that they can have anywhere from 6-24 babies and I was freaking out. Bigglesworth, My hairless is only about 2 months old, so I'm hoping there wont be a ton of them.


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

well you never know because cheese(rat) had 2 babies then swiss went and had 9 but only 4 survived... but you never know


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

Good choice on the dog food.


----------



## cocorat316 (Aug 9, 2007)

I just got my rats 2 young males! so cute! they really like raisens, hard boiled eggs, and top ramen not cooked or cooked =D


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

my female had 15 her first and only litter.


----------



## Leiren (Aug 5, 2007)

(Awww the babies are adorable btw)


----------

